# Heritage Sea Dart



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about this boat? I didn't get much on Google. Someone is selling a Sea Dart 14' with paddle for $500, is this a good deal? Without the well in the back, how would I store my gear?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

It is more of a touring SOT, not as stable as most but very fast. The rear sits very low to the water and your crate would have to sit on top of a hatch.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Was that the Fisherman Pro 14? 
Just sold mine last Sat. That's exactly where I had my crate.


----------

